# B 20



## royjp2 (Apr 10, 2014)

I drained out a couple gallons of hydraulic fluid to get the water out. Add a new fluid. System does not seem to be bleeding the air out. I have a bucket that works fine but no forward or reverse and the back lift won’t work. I’ve done this before not had this problem. Any idea what is wrong or what I should do? Thanks thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Roy, welcome to the tractor forum.

Your loader probably has a front engine-mounted pump to provide hydraulics for loader operation. Can you confirm this?


----------



## royjp2 (Apr 10, 2014)

BigT said:


> Hello Roy, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Your loader probably has a front engine-mounted pump to provide hydraulics for loader operation. Can you confirm this?


Yes it does


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Roy,
Try this. On the engine-mounted hydraulic pump, crack open the high pressure connection to allow fluid flow, and crank the engine. Don't allow it to start as you will make a mess. Once you get any air expelled, tighten connection.

For the transmission, disconnect the 4WD and try jacking up the rear wheels off the ground to remove load. Start the engine and see if you can get the wheels turning.


----------

